# Western Tornado 1.5, 7', Problem Loading and Unloading on P/U Bed



## njsnowguy (May 6, 2012)

I have a Ford F-350 dually with an 8' bed. Just picked up a 1.5 Tornado. I am a disabled Vet can't lift much and wanted to know if anyone knows of the easiest possible way to get the salter in and out of the truck. Tornado is strapped now, but will bolt it in the bed for the season. Meanwhile not in the season yet, got to get it out, need the bed. Maybe some day p/u a dump bed insert, might be easier. Any ideas?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Those poly spreaders are fairly light so I would suggest a chain hoist hooked to a tree limb if you have one in your yard avabial to you or a modified engine hoist that what I did. I took a telescoping boom engine hoist and added a 2 ft height to main mast and that lifts my alumium spreader out of mine


----------



## njsnowguy (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. It is greatly appreciated. I will look into it


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

I have the same size polycaster and I can get it in and out solo. If your going to leave it in for the season just have someone give you a hand. Its easier getting the speader out just slide it out enough to get in the bed behind it and let gravity do the rest. Some strength needed to put it on end. Thank you for your service


----------



## njsnowguy (May 6, 2012)

*thanks*

Thank you for thekind words and advise.çan you advise how you like the tornado?just told leave no material in hoped over night.how do you store it.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't hav a tornado, but i did ask someone who has a fisher poly spreader, and asked him how it worked using bulk salt, and he said it works great. Just keep ur chain well lubed, fluid film baby lol


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a polycaster and we tip it in and out of our 1 ton dump with 2 guys. With 1 guy I use the dump body to help lift it in and out. 

I can get it in and out of our pickups just by tipping it on end in and out. If you are not able to push or lift it on your own you could lean it on the tail gate and use a ratchet strap or come along to pull it down into the bed and vise versa to get it out.

Thank you for your service and good luck with the spreader you will like it!


----------



## njsnowguy (May 6, 2012)

Thanks fisherboy.your very welcome and thanks for the kind words and great advise.I cant wait to use her.we used a western 1000 and bated capacity and bridging nonsense. Thanks again


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

mount a receiver in your truck bed and use a winch
We put 4x4s on the bottom of ours so they slide better and are raised up to not freeze up with sand


----------



## njsnowguy (May 6, 2012)

Thanksso much for your advise!


----------



## njsnowguy (May 6, 2012)

Thanks to all for your vast amount of great tips.Such a great site and everyone has been way informative and nice.Now if I could only figure out how to obtain more commercialnand residential accounts.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Just a FWIW...Unless special ordered, the salters do not come with inverted V's. I just fabed my own.(you can also buy them)..wasn't sure how electric would handle the whole load bearing down on conveyor after traveling through the night...might not ever be an issue but I played it safe...you'll love it...we have had no problems spreading salt...a couple minor assembly problems from the factory though,
Steve


----------



## njsnowguy (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Steve your advise is greatly appreciated.


----------

